# So its official?  The systemd Project Forks the Linux Kernel



## gofer_touch (Mar 30, 2015)

http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20150330#community

Just came across this today. So now there are two official versions of the Linux kernel. One is likely to get all the resources and development attention, the other one probably not.

I wonder what this means for Linux apps that then need to be ported to the BSD's. Will more of them require systemd as a dependency?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2015)

I think it's actually great news. For us at least. The more fragmented Linux gets the more people will flock towards something a little more stable (API/ABI wise).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 30, 2015)

And now it's up to Linux developers to port systemd stuff to non-systemd distros. FreeBSD can port those without the current systemd difficulties.


----------



## Beastie7 (Mar 30, 2015)

Unless Red hat is behind the decision, I don't see this getting far. The Linux foundation is a pretty big consortium.

Also, It's usually the systemd developers are the ones responsible for breakage in the Linux kernel.


----------



## Cthulhux (Mar 30, 2015)

As if Linux was not already fragmented enough.


----------



## hukadan (Mar 30, 2015)

Some comments say that it could be an April Fool. I tend to share the same opinion.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah, the article mentions an Ivan *Gotya*ovich (get it? ). Also the linked repository is not the official systemd repo.


----------



## scottro (Mar 30, 2015)

Just to clarify for anyone who just browses this.  It is a joke.  
The scary thing is how, until I noticed the name, Gotayvich or whatever it was, nothing struck me as surprising about it.  Judging from the comments on Distrowatch, it seems that many didn't catch it.


----------



## Oko (Mar 30, 2015)

tobik said:


> Yeah, the article mentions an Ivan *Gotya*ovich (get it? ). Also the linked repository is not the official systemd repo.


Can anyone close to Linux foundation point out existence of OpenNTPD http://www.openntpd.org/ ? Having OpenNTPD as a default network time protocol daemon would benefit Linux in two ways. 
http://www.openntpd.org/
1. Their computers will be able to tell them accurately 30th of March from 1st of April.
2. As a bonus they will remove over 1500 vulnerabilities and potential attack surfaces due to their current implementation of NTPd.


----------



## protocelt (Mar 30, 2015)

tobik said:


> Yeah, the article mentions an Ivan *Gotya*ovich (get it? ). Also the linked repository is not the official systemd repo.


Thought about posting news here myself, then after looking a bit further...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 30, 2015)

It just goes to show that Poe's Law applies to Linux Land nowadays.


----------



## protocelt (Mar 30, 2015)

There's no reason to bring Theology into the discussion now DutchDaemon.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 31, 2015)

scottro said:


> Just to clarify for anyone who just browses this.  It is a joke.


Yes, we know Linux has become a joke but I don't think we should be name calling.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 31, 2015)

If it is a joke, it confirms the theory that their timing ability is off by some days at least. If it is not a joke, it is still funny. But not the kind of 'haha' funny.

Sometimes things start as April Fools pranks and become real, like these allegedly once did. So I for one will smile, and wait, and let time tell me what this really is. As scottro wrote, this is so believable that it just might be true... *shudder*


----------



## scottro (Mar 31, 2015)

To clarify, there's no question that it's a joke.  My point was that due to the way it keeps growing, it seemed believable at first reading.

On Linux forums, we see long threads about Windows (or Mac) on BSD forums, we see long threads about Linux--as I read on cracked.com the other day, where I get all my views, , we should try to avoid defining ourselves by what we hate.  

(And yeah, I know there's lots of room for argument there, but anyway...)


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 1, 2015)

scottro has a really good point.  There's no point in defining ourself by what we hate.  Bottom line, everything is its pros and cons and something as complex as an operating system will have a fair share of both.  In a community where projects are driven by people passionate about what they do, it always seems to be there are people who direct that passionate behavior to hating something.  It is what it is, but I would rather direct my efforts to something constructive and not worry about most of the chaos.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Apr 1, 2015)

It was obvious on first reading that it's a joke . . . because it's too good to be true! How nice it would be if Linux forked into the "Windows" branch and the "unix like" branch. I'm not holding my breath though.

That said, I suspect that the writer is indeed truly evil and knows full well that she's planting a seed here.  Ha!


----------



## Crivens (Apr 1, 2015)

scottro said:


> ... --as I read on cracked.com the other day, where I get all my views, , ...


To quote one of the Great Old Ones : "These are my views. They can be your views, too, All you need to do is LoadView() and MrgCop()."

But diversity is good, new views are good. Heck, what I am trying to say is - keep the respect for others and their views. Let them turn Linux into a FisherPrice toy, if they like. Be respectful, and help them along that way


----------



## Bill Evans at Mariposa (Apr 1, 2015)

Crivens said:


> Let them turn Linux into a FisherPrice toy, if they like.


I'm a slow (ongoing) migrator from Linux to FreeBSD. One of my favorite comments that contrasts the two systems is that FreeBSD is like the fantastic beach I hope to continue to enjoy until the tourists discover it. So let them turn Linux into a FisherPrice _beach_ toy.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 1, 2015)

Bill Evans at Mariposa said:


> FreeBSD is like the fantastic beach I hope to continue to enjoy until the tourists discover it.


That is a great line and exactly how I feel.


----------

